# How to use a monitor in vertical/portrait mode?



## Xosted (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have a monitor plugged on my FreeBSD box and I would like to use it in vertical (portrait) mode. Is it possible? How can I do this?

Thank you all.


----------



## adamk (Sep 7, 2011)

Depends on the driver you are using.  For nvidia, check nvidia-settings for an option to rotate.  For the open source intel/radeon drivers, you can use xrandr with the --rotate option.  Something along the lines of:

[cmd=""]xrandr --output DVI-0 --rotate left[/cmd]

Obviously the argument to --output might be different, depending on the driver and if you have multiple monitors. 

Adam


----------



## Xosted (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you for the answer.
How can I check which driver is at use?


----------



## Xosted (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi,

I will add that, I know that my graphic card is a NVIDIA. But as I have never installed the nvidia driver myself, I would like to check if it is the nvidia provided driver which is at use (someone else could have installed and configured it) or another one (generic one maybe).


----------



## adamk (Sep 12, 2011)

You can look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.

Adam


----------



## Xosted (Sep 13, 2011)

hum...
maybe I should have specified that... I do not use a GUI environment. So there is no /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
My goal is to have to "raw" terminal display in portrait mode.


----------



## adamk (Sep 13, 2011)

As far as I know, you can't.

Adam


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 14, 2011)

With a custom sideways font and console driver... but that would be limited to VESA resolutions, so never mind.

Using X For A High Resolution Console On FreeBSD


----------

